# For u riders. 11th annual Freedom Run



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

PRESENTED BY ECHOG #0672
SPONSORED BY HERITAGE CYCLES HARLEY‐DAVIDSON
SUNDAY 9 SEP 2012
All proceeds donated to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation to benefit the education of the children of our Fallen Military Heroes.
BEGINS & ENDS AT HERITAGE CYCLES H-D, FT. WALTON BEACH
Registration starts at 8:30 a.m. / Depart at 9:30 a.m. Last Bike in NLT 2:30 p.m.
Entry fee $10 per person Door prizes and 50/50 drawing
Award for Largest Participating Club and Largest Participating H.O.G. Chapter Hot dogs and Sodas available after the ride at Heritage
Door Prizes and 50/50 awarded at 2:30 pm
Gift certificates from Heritage Cycles Harley-Davidson
Poker run starts and ends at Heritage Cycles
Mid-point of run will be at the Pensacola Vietnam
Veterans Wall for a remembrance prayer at 11:30 am
For more info or to provide donations contact
Bill Branch at 850-598-0511 or Heritage Cycles H-D at 850-862-4706


----------

